

Bitcoin, or The 4 Main Stages of a Bubble - StephenFalken
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stages_of_a_bubble.png

======
MysticFear
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Median_an...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Median_and_Average_Sales_Prices_of_New_Homes_Sold_in_the_US_1963-2010_Monthly.png)

------
myspace
I'm surprised so many people in the tech community have fallen for this Ponzi
Scheme.

For example, many heard about "some guy bought a $25 pizza with 10,000
bitcoins", but no one has thought about what this means. It means someone now
has that 10,000 "coins" (which is close to 2'000,000).

This also means someone had this amount (and possibly much more).

And, finally, no one questions who posseses the first "coins".

That's why the creator is anonymous.

Just my 2 cents.

